# tennessee?



## tennistopspin (Jun 1, 2003)

does anyone know any pet stores in tennessee that are selling piranha? if you do, that would be a great help, thanks


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i also live in tennessee man and good luck finding one you will have to order although it is legal to own p's in tennessee i have been told that the fish stores will not sell them


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

bastards


----------

